# Bill to allow ORVs on the shoulders of their roads



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Some county road commissions not thrilled with Palsrok bill
ORVs might be allowed to travel on shoulders

03/06/07 By NICK PELTON Capital News Service 

LANSING  Off-road vehicle enthusiasts may be able to drive on the shoulders of Michigan roads this summer, to the chagrin of many county road commissioners.

A pending bill would allow counties north of M-46 to decide whether to allow ORVs on the shoulders of their roads, said Rep. David Palsrok, R-Manistee, a co-sponsor who touted it as a way to attract tourism. 

M-46 stretches east-west across the state between Port Sanilac on Lake Huron and Muskegon on Lake Michigan.

ORVs can legally operate on private land and designated trails but not on public roads, said Gerald Peterson, manager of the Manistee County Road Commission.

The proposed change would put financial pressure on road commissions, he warned. 

County boards of commissioners would have the power to decide whether to allow such ORV use, but road commissions still would have to maintain the affected roads, Peterson said. 

In Michigan, the roads are in the jurisdiction of road commissions, and that bill would bypass them, he said.

"This legislation is borderline illegal, Peterson said. 

Palsrok said the point of the legislation is to allow counties to choose whether to authorize such use.

The County Road Association of Michigan has talked to several county commissions about its concerns, said Ed Noyola, the group's deputy director.

"We're extremely concerned about it, Noyola said. "Those ORVs would tear up a road, shoulder or ditch rather quickly.

Peterson said road commissions would have to pay for new signs, maintenance and safety-related changes. It would cost Manistee County around $15,000 more a year for such expenses, Peterson said.

The bill would allow road commissions to get half the fines for ORV violations, he said, "but there's no way there's going to be $30,000 worth of fines, in his county.

Under the proposal, ORVs would be allowed to go no more than 25 mph. By 2010, all ORVs would need working head and taillights, Palsrok said.

Counties that adopt the law could designate up to 30 percent of their roads as ORV-free, Palsrok said.

The bill is awaiting action in the House Committee on Tourism, Outdoor Recreation and Natural Resources.


----------



## sjhawkeye (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, now the boys in Lansing are thinking. 

I would be happy with starting out with access dirt roads and/or designated motorcyle trails. If they allowed some more trail riding, the roads wouldn't see much atv use.

i guess we start with our state reps and then (hopefully) move on to the county.

sjhawkeye


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I think there are still to many restrictions on what trails can be used by what vehicles, I understand that the trail system is to help with errossion and ruts and all that stuff. But I don't think it is fair to us ATV owners that want to ride trails not be able to ride trails that can connect us to other trails. There are a few trail systems in this state that put us ATVer's at a dead end because it goes from multi vehicle to motorcycle only. Leaving us other orver's to have to turn around and go back the way we came. I think if there is a trail system that starts out designated for all orv vehicles then it should stay that way, not half way through the trail loop become restricted.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

25 mph?? You got to be kidding. I see them now and most are over 40..


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tourism, Outdoor Recreation and Natural Resources will meet on Tuesday (3/13) at 10:30 a.m. to take up the following bill:

HB 4323 - Allow local jurisdictions to allow for the operation of off-road vehicles on road shoulders, including provisions regarding liability and funding for enforcement and environmental remediation.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

And all it'll take is several ATV'rs getting caught doing 50 mph + to have things changed back to the way they are now............


----------



## drake317 (Sep 9, 2005)

Several counties already allow ATVs on their roads. What is the purpose of this law?


----------



## sjhawkeye (Apr 25, 2006)

drake317 said:


> Several counties already allow ATVs on their roads. What is the purpose of this law?


drake, this is only in the UP isn't it?

sjhawkeye


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

I think this Bill is way over due, it'll open the door for a lot of towns up north to capitalize on increased revenue that they desperatly need.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

sjhawkeye said:


> drake, this is only in the UP isn't it?
> 
> sjhawkeye


NO...IT IS NOT ONLY IN THE UP OF MICHIGAN.
OGEMAW COUNTY HAS OPENED UP SOME ROADS JUST RECENTLY
ALSO, MONMORENCEY COUNTY HAS A LAW IN AFFECT
AS WELL AS PRESQUILE COUNTY...

WANNA LAERN MORE...VISIT..
WWW.ATVOFFROAD.NET
TELL TOOLTIME SENT YA


ALSO..HERE IS A LINK TO MONMORENCYS LAW ON ORV TRAFFIC...
http://www.cst.cmich.edu/users/stock1lj/orv/Atlanta/atlanta.htm


----------



## rugger (Mar 20, 2004)

i just don't think it's right that the snowmobilers can ride on the shoulder of the road and us fourwheeling ppl can't. it's just not right i don't think .


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Let ORV riders follow roads Up North into towns 

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-1/117526777511890.xml&coll=4

03/30/07

Off-road vehicle riders are halfway to town in a drive to let them travel along some public roads. 

Let's hope they get there. 

The proposal, introduced by Rep. Joel Sheltrown, D-West Branch, would let counties from Bay County north decide whether to let four-wheelers and dirt-bikers ride their ORVs on the shoulders of local public roads.

Letting these weekend warriors ride on road shoulders into towns for supplies, gas or lunch makes sense. It promotes tourism and local business. 

For those reasons, 18 Michigan counties already have ordinances allowing it, although it hasn't been clear that counties have that authority. 

This state proposal is meant to clearly give counties the power to let ORVs travel on the shoulders of any roads, except for state and federal highways. 

The proposal makes so much sense that House members unanimously approved it on March 20. 

OK, senators, let's get this done; get this law ready for the summer riding season. 

Gov. Jennifer Granholm should sign it. 

It's probably true that letting ORV enthusiasts ride into town won't make or break the tourist season Up North. 

But, you know, after several dismal tourism seasons of bad weather and high gas prices, every little bit helps.


----------

